# Nationality/citizenship for minor



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

*Applying for residency*

My family and I live in Spain under a non lucrative visa. Our son is 16, and is a Philippine national. He can apply for citizenship after residing in Spain for 2 years. 

That 2 years will come up before his 18th birthday. However, should he not pass the test, and needs to take it after his 18th birthday, can I still sponsor him so that he can continue living here? Or does he need to sponsor himself (which would entail getting a job). 

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RoyalBlue said:


> My family and I live in Spain under a non lucrative visa. Our son is 16, and is a Philippine national. He can apply for citizenship after residing in Spain for 2 years.
> 
> That 2 years will come up before his 18th birthday. However, should he not pass the test, and needs to take it after his 18th birthday, can I still sponsor him so that he can continue living here? Or does he need to sponsor himself (which would entail getting a job).
> 
> Regards


Are you talking about residency or taking Spanish nationality?

You mention both.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

He means Nationality (He can apply for citizenship *after residing in Spain for 2 years.) 
*

Royal Blue, Can he apply for Residencia now so the point you raise will not apply ?


----------



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

He will be able to able for citizenship before his 18th birthday. However, his Spanish is not yet very good, and the test he has to take is fairly demanding. 

I am concerned that he is not able to pass the test before his 18th birthday, even if we apply for citizenship before his 18th birthday

Xabiachica, I am referring to Spanish citizenship. He already has residency, but not citizenship.

Thanks and regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RoyalBlue said:


> He will be able to able for citizenship before his 18th birthday. However, his Spanish is not yet very good, and the test he has to take is fairly demanding.
> 
> I am concerned that he is not able to pass the test before his 18th birthday, even if we apply for citizenship before his 18th birthday
> 
> ...


As long as he's a legal resident he can apply for nationality when he's ready. 

Why do you believe that he has to do it before his 18th birthday? Won't he still be a legal resident after that?


The A2 Spanish exam which he would need to pass really isn't that tough, btw.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> The A2 Spanish exam which he would need to pass really isn't that tough, btw.


I seem to remember that the other test is available online, is the Spanish language one also available?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I seem to remember that the other test is available online, is the Spanish language one also available?


Yes, here are some example A2 tests https://www.parainmigrantes.info/modelo-de-examen-dele-a2-examen-de-idioma-para-la-nacionalidad-espanola/


----------



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> As long as he's a legal resident he can apply for nationality when he's ready.
> 
> Why do you believe that he has to do it before his 18th birthday? Won't he still be a legal resident after that?
> 
> ...


I am sponsoring his residency. When he turns 18, can I continue to sponsor him? If I can, I certainly will. 

By "sponsoring", I mean that I will pay for his medical insurance; provide the financial income needed for his support; submit the visa renewal paperwork as part of our overall family application, etc.

Regards


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RoyalBlue said:


> I am sponsoring his residency. When he turns 18, can I continue to sponsor him? If I can, I certainly will.
> 
> By "sponsoring", I mean that I will pay for his medical insurance; provide the financial income needed for his support; submit the visa renewal paperwork as part of our overall family application, etc.
> 
> Regards


Ahh - I see what you mean. Check with the extranjería, but yes I think you were correct in the assumption that he'll have to show that he can support himself for the renewal after the age of 18.

Can he not simply study hard to pass the exams before his 18th birthday?


----------



## RoyalBlue (Apr 10, 2016)

My family (wife, stepson, myself) are legal residents in Spain. My wife and stepson are from one of the colony countries, and can establish nationality/citizenship (ie, obtain Spanish passport) with 2 years of residency.

My wife should be able to obtain her citizenship/nationality before her son's 18th birthday. Does citizenship/nationality also carry over to him, or does he have to do the same things (take language/culture tests, etc)?

Regards


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

RoyalBlue said:


> Does citizenship/nationality also carry over to him, or does he have to do the same things (take language/culture tests, etc)?


No, citizenship would be granted only to the applicant. As for the exams, see Article 10 here: 
https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2016-9314 (Orden JUS/1625/2016, de 30 de septiembre, sobre la tramitación de los procedimientos de concesión de la nacionalidad española por residencia)


----------

